# green tree python



## nikay11 (Aug 21, 2008)

I have a year old jayapura locale gtp and I have been looking all over the place to see when they change to their adult colors and everywhere it varies from six months to 3-5 years. So is my female a late bloomer? she does have one small green scale on her head but other than that she is just a yellow year old snake. So if anyone has experience or knows about their color change let me know any info is good info.
Thanks,
Nikki


----------



## ad (Aug 21, 2008)

Hi Nikki,
You have a late bloomer give it time she will change, most go around 12mths but it can vary greatly.
Cheers
Adam


----------



## snake_boy (Aug 21, 2008)

i recon the look awesome when they are yellow.


----------



## Sel (Aug 21, 2008)

Can we see a pic??


----------



## DanN (Aug 21, 2008)

Age won't determine the change, the snake should change between ca. 55-60cm SVL.


----------



## nikay11 (Aug 21, 2008)

I believe she is around a foot and a half I'll get a picture it's going to be off my camera phone though. give me a couple minutes.


----------



## spilota_variegata (Aug 21, 2008)

Looking forward to seeing your special snake


----------



## nikay11 (Aug 21, 2008)

here she is a few pics:


----------



## Wench (Aug 21, 2008)

awwwwwwwww i want one!!! 
are gtp fiesty?? or pretty placid? (i know each snake varies but i just mean in general)


----------



## DanTheMan (Aug 21, 2008)

OMG im jealous! thats one beautiful snake!


----------



## spilota_variegata (Aug 21, 2008)

Still got a lot of the juvenile colouration (coloration for the Americans). Here's hoping


----------



## nikay11 (Aug 21, 2008)

what do you mean coloration for the americans?

This is the only gtp I own so couldn't tell you about all of them she is awesome extremely placid sometimes she doesn't want to get off her perch I mean she will grip hard so I have to coax her, but she is curious and laid back. You should see her in the container I feed her in, she knows It's time for a meal!!!


----------



## spilota_variegata (Aug 21, 2008)

Sorry, I should have clarified. I've worked with Americans for years and have had to learn both Australianese and Americanese.  Quite a few of our words are spelled differently; eg. colour and color. Wasn't having a dig at you


----------



## Sel (Aug 21, 2008)

Beautiful snake
Thanks for the pic


----------



## nikay11 (Aug 21, 2008)

Haha no its okay I didn't understand what that meant haha anyway here is two close face shots so you can her green dots. Hopefully she will change to that color soon!! I'll keep everyone updated on the changes when they begin.


----------



## Zdogs (Aug 21, 2008)

Soooooo Pretty!


----------



## nikay11 (Aug 22, 2008)

thanks thats why I got her lol


----------



## Retic (Aug 22, 2008)

You might be lucky and it will stay that colour, they can start to change at anything from 6 months onwards.


----------



## jaih (Aug 22, 2008)

Nice GTP.


----------



## daniel1234 (Aug 22, 2008)

Soooooo nice.
Are they really the price of a small car in Australia? The only ones I have seen advertised are about 14k. What about over there in USA?
Good night/good nite.


----------



## nikay11 (Aug 22, 2008)

To be honest I would prefer a blue snake over a yellow, especially a nice vibrant green snake with a strong blue dorsal mark. Thats why I bought her. I like the yellow she has now but I can't wait to see what blue shows up! All are awesome but for me you can't beat the blue!


----------



## nikay11 (Aug 22, 2008)

Depending on where you purchase them they can be anywhere from $300 to $10000 (for the different morphs). You never know you may pay 300 for a gtp and it could turn out better than the 10 grand one!


----------



## daniel1234 (Aug 22, 2008)

That's it, never really considered them due to seeing such high prices, but maybe I should look a bit deeper:shock:. But thats how niave I am, did not even know they had blue on them.


----------



## nikay11 (Aug 22, 2008)

From what I have read It doesn't look like you will get a gtp for less than 3000 and I believe since you can't import snakes, your native gtp don't have blue on them, I believe the mixture of green white and yellow are your choices. Couldn't be sure though so If you do get one with blue I'm sure that one would sell for a decent car.


----------



## Stuartd (Aug 23, 2008)

*Hey*

how much is one snake?

cheers


----------



## Stuartd (Aug 23, 2008)

ups


----------



## No-two (Aug 23, 2008)

If you have a look at URS site (ultimate reptile supplies) you'll see they have one of the best blue around. Prbably much betterthen the american stuff. Alot of GTP's avalible in aust will have some blue or yellow or white scales. I personally think it's discusting (they're the one that we're imported before it was stopped some ten years ago). The aussie one though.. now THEY are a GTP to die for.


----------



## craftsman (Aug 23, 2008)

Nikki, on your second and fourth picture, the snake looks greenish, perhaps it is changing colour now. The west Papuan and Biak GTPs are generally bigger than the rest, so the colour change may happen later.


----------



## craftsman (Aug 23, 2008)

Nikki,
there is a blue and there is a blue. Our native adult females (and others probably too?) turn blue.....ish, sometimes quite blue after second or third clutch. That is a hormonal colour change. 
The true blue or blue markings are different to that and they DO coccur in our native GTPs. Perhaps not so much overall blue or geometrical markings but rather blue blotches. These blotches can be quite large, very distinct and they don't fade into the surrounding green colour.


----------



## nikay11 (Aug 23, 2008)

haha today she is more green and her lines are turning a light purple on their way to blue...I think me mentioning it reminded her that she needs to change her color... haha 
Yes most or all other localities can turn hormonal blue
I'm not quite sure why no-two assumes that the australian is better than the american kind. They all originated from the same place, and in any given clutch you can have awesome looking snakes (majority opinion of awesome) and mediocre looking snakes that includes aussie snakes not everything here is bad, a lot of people love the blue not sure why having blue would make a snake disgusting though......


----------



## CassM (Aug 23, 2008)

Shes lovely


----------



## craftsman (Aug 23, 2008)

Nikki,, there is no such thing as "American kind". They are all from south east Asia and Aus.
None are better than others, the only difference is, if you breed Aus natives, they are not as variable as the others and you can expect a great deal of colour and pattern consistency. That's all!
Your snake is beautiful.


----------



## nikay11 (Aug 23, 2008)

Thanks i know there is no american kind I just read it everywhere about us and our breeding kind of looked down upon.... anyway my opinion I love the aussies they are nice but I like the bright blue in some of the other localities


----------



## craftsman (Aug 23, 2008)

Nikki, you know the words 'envy', 'jealousy', and 'stupidity' don't you? I'll teach another ausie word - YOBBO
Be assured that his www is full of them.
If you're unfamiliar with this "title", look up the dictionary or you can start a new thread: "what / who is a yobbo"?
I'll open up a box of popcorn......


----------



## nikay11 (Aug 23, 2008)

haha no thanks the grass is always greener on the other side but since I can't reach it i'll just ignore it and pretend mine is the greenest. or something like that. Maybe I should open the box of popcorn more people reply to controversial topics like that. Looked up yobbo interesting wonder how it originated in the first place, slang for the most part never makes any sense. 
Anyway I'll have to show you pics of her when she gets in full force already it's completely noticeable unlike when I started this thread I couldn't even tell. I'll show you after two weeks she is going to look crazy like she woke up on the wrong side of the branch


----------



## Duke (Aug 30, 2008)

Bumping so I don't lose this thread again. You snake is AMAZING. I love it's eyes, how the line pattern goes right through.


----------

